# T-Mac on Sports Radio 610



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*McGrady on Sports 610 - calls NBA Finals rigged*

Tracy McGrady was on SportsRadio610 and called the NBA Finals rigged..*three times. *

Interesting interview, he was saying it seemed a bit rigged and unfair. The amount of times Wade got calls - he said he was rooting for Shaq but wanted the West to keep the title.

Theres also some discussion on his back, but for the part about the finals it's around the 5th-8th minute

Link to show, click on Tracy McGrady


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Props to Tersk for finding the interview and posting it on the Dallas forum:

http://www.sportsradio610.com/Article.asp?id=93926

Why was it posted on the Dallas forum? 'cuz T-Mac said he thought THE FINALS WERE RIGGED!!!! His exact words!!! 

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3873588

Anyway, interesting interview, have a listen.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

haah seems like the guy and tmac's tight. It's rigged, .......uhhh you just got fined......pss i dont care....


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Man nice to hear T-Mac!

BTW, has Yao ever done any interviews with 610?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> haah seems like the guy and tmac's tight. It's rigged, .......uhhh you just got fined......pss i dont care....


why would he care, he'll get fined 100G's max. he has made hundreds of millions.

but i did think that part was funny


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I think T-Mac wanted Rudy Gay.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> I think T-Mac wanted Rudy Gay.


huh?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Tracy is now my favorite play who doesnt wear a Mavs uni. I've always liked him, but I didnt realy have a reason to up until now.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

awesome, even more love for tmac now. speakswhat he thinks


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

"life is good man" ..the season better be good too

congrats on him getting married soon.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wow, t-mac has no respect for the NBA.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> wow, t-mac has no respect for the NBA.


That's a swagger. Every superstar has it.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> wow, t-mac has no respect for the NBA.


The NBA has no respect for itself. Tmac is only echoing those sentiments.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

I Start Fires said:


> why would he care, he'll get fined 100G's max. he has made hundreds of millions.
> 
> but i did think that part was funny


pss dont matter how rich you are you still dont want to lose money, if i'm carrying a dollar bill and the wind blows it away i'd still get pissed over it

bwahahah bunch of arods....


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> pss dont matter how rich you are you still dont want to lose money, if i'm carrying a dollar bill and the wind blows it away i'd still get pissed over it
> 
> bwahahah bunch of arods....


dude super funny im giggling like a school girl over that one.

I liked how he was saying how he would go over the middle and catch a pass. Calling the Texans DB's small. One hit from a football player would break his lanky *** in half. I love how he was just talking about the back not being a problem. Yeah Right


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

No fine for Tracy McGrady yet

But if it were Mark Cuban who said that he would of been fined $1 million IMO


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Tersk said:


> No fine for Tracy McGrady yet
> 
> But if it were Mark Cuban who said that he would of been fined $1 million IMO


knowing Cuban, if T-Mac did get fined he'd probably pay back McGrady that $1 million and get some extra publicity.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> knowing Cuban, if T-Mac did get fined he'd probably pay back McGrady that $1 million and get some extra publicity.


HAHAHA


----------

